# can I transfer my UK working tax credit & child benefit to Spain?



## Fran45 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all
I am a mother of 2 children who are 4 and 7 (nearly) I am thinking of moving to Costa Blana (Denia) I was wondering if i would still get child and working tax credits and also child benefit when I come? Im aware that I will not be entitled to housing benefit.

Thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Fran45 said:


> Hi all
> I am a mother of 2 children who are 4 and 7 (nearly) I am thinking of moving to Costa Blana (Denia) I was wondering if i would still get child and working tax credits and also child benefit when I come? Im aware that I will not be entitled to housing benefit.
> 
> Thank you


Unless you are still working by some means for a UK company and paying UK tax and NI, then the short answer is no.

Do you plan to find a job (and difficult doesn't begin to describe that feat in Spain at the moment) or be self-employed and pay social security contributions in Spain? In order to register as a resident (which you are required to do within 90 days if you plan to live here) you now need to provide proof of employment (a work contract) or of being autonomo (self-employed) and paying SS, or alternatively proof that you have sufficient resources in a Spanish bank account to support your family (no hard and fast figures available and the requirements can be applied slightly differently in different areas) but approx a monthly income of €600 per person or €6000 in a lump sum (some areas reportedly ask for both), and in addition you need to produce proof that you have comprehensive private medical insurance with no co-payments involved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Fran45 said:


> Hi all
> I am a mother of 2 children who are 4 and 7 (nearly) I am thinking of moving to Costa Blana (Denia) I was wondering if i would still get child and working tax credits and also child benefit when I come? Im aware that I will not be entitled to housing benefit.
> 
> Thank you


:welcome:

working tax credit isn't transferable to Spain, & child benefit is only transferable in certain specific circumstances

https://www.gov.uk/child-benefit-abroad


----------



## Fran45 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Lynn
Thank you for your message, I work full time in the UK at the moment but I will be looking for a new job in Spain, Im currently studying to teach English.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Fran, this is very similar to Leah's thread only a few days ago, it might help if you look at some of the answers. Spain is not any easy country to re locate to if you haven't got work, because it has a high unemployment rate, plus the language barrier, and no benefits nor health care cover if you can't find work for yourself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My understanding is the only time child benefit is paid when you live in Spain is if you continue to pay national insurance in the uk. Although I believe your children will be covered by Spanish healthcare, you will need to have a job in spain or pay for private care

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fergie said:


> Hi Fran, this is very similar to Leah's thread only a few days ago, it might help if you look at some of the answers. Spain is not any easy country to re locate to if you haven't got work, because it has a high unemployment rate, plus the language barrier, and no benefits nor health care cover if you can't find work for yourself.


Heres the thread from Leah http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/661354-uk-benefits-spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Please make enquiries with the International Pension Centre on 0044 191 218 7777 and the Exportability Team on 0044 125 333 1044. See https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#uk-benefits-in-spain for more information.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Even presuming the OP was able to find work in Spain teaching English, would the income from such work be sufficient to pay rent, utilities, transport, insurances and all the day to day living costs of being a mother with two young children in Spain?

From what I've heard, that kind of work is low=paid and highly unstable and suitable more for single people with no dependents who do not see Spain as a permanent domicile.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Even presuming the OP was able to find work in Spain teaching English, would the income from such work be sufficient to pay rent, utilities, transport, insurances and all the day to day living costs of being a mother with two young children in Spain?
> 
> From what I've heard, that kind of work is low=paid and highly unstable and suitable more for single people with no dependents who do not see Spain as a permanent domicile.


I think the same. From comments I've seen on the forum from members who already have experience of teaching English in Spain, the consensus seems to be that it often involves working in different locations at different times of day, and the greatest demand is often in the evenings, either for children taking classes after school or adults taking classes after work. So that raises the additionl difficulty of finding (and paying for) after school childcare for the OP or anyone else in her situation.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

It would be very interesting to hear what happens to a Brit family that go to Spain and then run out of money. I know when that happens they are reluctant to post on a forum even if they can borrow an internet connection so unlikely unless a journo pursued it.

Being bust anywhere is a very distressing event but suddenly finding yourself bust, unable to communicate, unable to feed your children, and in a country where you'd have no right to expect sympathy (not that sympathy stew relieves hunger) must be a very desperate place.

But to be fair to fran45 she has come here and asked the questions. And although we may think impractical she has at least a base plan. There must be some who just turn up in Alicante and enjoy the sun until hunger sets in and there are no more bars to ask for a job.

But good luck Fran45 you've come to a good place to get the info you need and I hope whatever and wherever it works out for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

alborino said:


> It would be very interesting to hear what happens to a Brit family that go to Spain and then run out of money. I know when that happens they are reluctant to post on a forum even if they can borrow an internet connection so unlikely unless a journo pursued it.
> 
> Being bust anywhere is a very distressing event but suddenly finding yourself bust, unable to communicate, unable to feed your children, and in a country where you'd have no right to expect sympathy (not that sympathy stew relieves hunger) must be a very desperate place.
> 
> ...


The forum is a good starting place to find out more. Things arent great in spain at the moment and thats what we say, but not everyone knows that until they ask - and at least some ask rather than just doing it! 

The idea of moving to Spain for a "better lifestyle" is all most people know and focus on. The important things, like employment, taxes, the rules, the culture, the benefit system are things that need to be looked into and here is the place to start those enquiries

The secret to making a successful move (or not) is knowledge and finding out as much as you can before making that decision.

Jo xxx


----------



## Fran45 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for your comments, Teaching was 1 option, I am a Personal Assistant at the moment, not sure if there is a demand out there for this kind of work?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fran45 said:


> Thank you for your comments, Teaching was 1 option, I am a Personal Assistant at the moment, not sure if there is a demand out there for this kind of work?


I would say no, there isn't.
Such jobs of that kind as there are usually require fluent Spanish and also working knowledge of other languages such as German, Russian or Dutch.
Pay is low and contracts temporary.
In my experience, getting a job here depends on who you know, not what you can do and it takes time to build up contacts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

alborino said:


> It would be very interesting to hear what happens to a Brit family that go to Spain and then run out of money. I know when that happens they are reluctant to post on a forum even if they can borrow an internet connection so unlikely unless a journo pursued it.
> 
> Being bust anywhere is a very distressing event but suddenly finding yourself bust, unable to communicate, unable to feed your children, and in a country where you'd have no right to expect sympathy (not that sympathy stew relieves hunger) must be a very desperate place.
> 
> ...


We did have a post about a year ago from a desperate couple who had been working on the black for years, submarines the pair of them.
They had both lost their (illegal) jobs and were destitute....the pay must have been low if they had absolutely no savings.
Either that or they blew their money on a caviar and champagne lifestyle.
Which I somehow doubt.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

General rule of thumb would appear to be - if you NEED to work to survive currently dont move to Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> General rule of thumb would appear to be - if you NEED to work to survive currently dont move to Spain


Unless you secure a permanent contract before you come.


----------

